# Hearsecon 2011!!! June 24th - 26th Colorado



## Hauntiholik

Hearsecon 2011!!! June 24th - 26th Colorado​
Hearsecon is like a funeral at a rock concert, Sturgis for hearse owners, Burning Man for People who shower...
If you want to spend 3 days surrounded by hearses, hot girls, fires and excitement then there is nowhere else that you need to be.​
This years main event, the Decay and Shine car show will be graciously hosted by the 13th Floor Haunted House on Saturday June 25th.​
Hearsecon Information​


----------



## Hauntiholik

Thanks to everybody who put up with the terrible heat today!


----------



## Spooky1

I see Sam was having a good time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope you had some candy for Sam. I hear he can get grumpy if you don't have candy:jol:

Belfry is looking very pretty


----------



## scareme

Belfry looks great and I love your flower wreath. Did you make that yourself? What did the paper inside the wreath say?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Sam had a good time. He had lots of hearse girls have their picture taken with him.



scareme said:


> Belfry looks great and I love your flower wreath. Did you make that yourself? What did the paper inside the wreath say?


Thanks! Yes I did. It's a grapevine wreath with ivy, white roses, lilies and purple irises.

The picture frame had a short history of the coach builder, Sayers and Scovill, and information on the history of my hearse which was custom built for MacFadden Funeral Home in Belvidere, New Jersey. My coach was in service from the summer of 1966 until August of 2008. She was then sold to the owner of the Schmidt Funeral Homes in Illinois who retired to Florida and stored her in a warehouse until his death in January of 2008. I found "Belfry" on ebay and had her transported from Florida to Colorado in February of 2008.

Bet you wish you hadn't asked scareme....


----------



## scareme

Not at all, I love to hear about belfry's history. I still watch craigslist for hearses. Rick said over his dead body, so I told him it's the first thing I'll buy after he's gone. lol It's to bad you didn't get the chance to buy her when she was in IL. It would have saved you money on transporting her.


----------



## Spooky1

Haunti, now you have me waiting for the pics of the Hearse Girls with Sam.


----------

